# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  New to archery

## northdude

Hi Xmas is coming up and the young fulla is showing an interest in archery we are in Auckland what's a good entry level set up and where's a good place to get it cheers nd

----------


## gonetropo

get him a compound bow !
heres a link to nz archery:  https://www.archerynz.co.nz/

----------


## northdude

Thanks I think there's a club at none tree hill

----------


## gonetropo

i miss my bow but  a pretty major injury put it to an end, i was using a 70lb buckmaster compound. to give you an idea of the power it put an arrow all the way through a holden kingswood wreck.

----------


## Barefoot

> Thanks I think there's a club at none tree hill


Massey archery club is probably closest to you and is a Field archery club (3D targets and the like). They also have a kids club that runs Wednesdays from 4.30pm. Last one for the year is next week (I take my son to it).
There are a selection of archery shops around town and their pros and con have been discussed before.
If the final goal is to hunt, then get a compound bow as the learning curve is a lot quicker.
Me, I like a nice recurve bow . . .

----------


## Billy02

a compound bow should work for him.

----------


## Paddy79

> Hi Xmas is coming up and the young fulla is showing an interest in archery we are in Auckland what's a good entry level set up and where's a good place to get it cheers nd


How old and how strong is he? I brought a 30lb compound bow for my 10 year old girl from Archery Direct 5 years ago now. It did not take long for her to gain strength and move up in weight

----------


## tiroatedson

Archery Direct will see you right. Theyre in the Tron ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

